# What is a microskiff?



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

HB is very smart, not all whiprays are the same... 

Rons whipray is rated for a 30hp

it drafts less then 5"

its tippy like a microskiff should be 

If you dont think it is a microskiff then it prolly isnt, but i just want my stinking fish to count


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

> HB is very smart, not all whiprays are the same...
> 
> Rons whipray is rated for a 30hp
> 
> ...


I agree with all the above but no one has ever asked my opinion and I only asked the definition of a microskiff.  But since this has come to a head, IMHO the 16' Whipray is a "macroskiff".  It is almost six feet wide and five feet would push it with me. I have two microskiff's and offered to bring one but more than one person requested that I bring the Whipray.  My goal was to benifit others and in return I even got to see several other boats that interest me, one of which was a microskiff. 

Sorry Tanner for the contest thing, but your fish did count!  Yesterday was the first day the boat had been fished and we slimed it on the Econ and then again on the goon, big time.  It don't get better than that.  I don't care what you want to call it since it did what we needed on both counts and the fish didn't seem to notice if it was a micro or a macro.   But then again, you know I don't give a rat's behind about tourneys. :

But then it's just my .00000000000000000000000000002 sense.

CR

Still would have been more fun if I had put "Custom Gheenoe II" decals on before we got to the Econ. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> .....no one has ever asked my opinion and I only asked the definition of a microskiff.


I am going to have to pay closer attention to the exact words you use from now on. :


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote Jamarrkklock:

Re: 2007 Microskiff Biggest Fish Challenge
Reply #17 - 01/31/07 at 14:37:09    Disclamer: 
First of all the following is a joke.. I'm not serious... I'm kidding.. 

"While trying to define hard-core pornography in a 1964 obscenity case, Supreme Court Justice Potter Stewart said : 

"I shall not today attempt further to define the kinds of material I understand to be embraced within that shorthand description [hard-core pornography]; and perhaps I could never succeed in intelligibly doing so. But I know it when I see it" 

maybe the same kind of definition is necessary for microskiffs  " 

unquote:

The definition of a "microskiff" was already attempted on another forum and IMHO the post above by Jmarkklock is the correct answer. 

"If it walks like a duck ........."


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

My silver king is a micro skiff. Its 16'9" like 8 fett wide and has a 90hp.

I am stealthy and ninja like in my microskiff.

 ;D     :-? :


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

I should also add that IMHO "microskiffs" should be 25 hp and under "rated" hp.  If someone want's to overpower, maybe it should follow the same rules as many tournaments that won't allow competition with boats "over the rated hp".  The flip side is that I don't see where putting a 30 hp on a Classic would or should change it's classification as a "microskiff".  I'm pretty sure the fish don't know the difference. 

Again, just my .00000000000000002 sense

CR


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

> My silver king is a micro skiff.  Its 16'9" like 8 fett wide and has a 90hp.
> 
> I am stealthy and ninja like in my microskiff.
> 
> ;D     :-? :


NO WAY.  Now as punishment for your actions you need to put in my garage NOW! ;D

I tried a foot shorter, over a foot narrower and almost 1/4th the HP and didn't get away with it. ;D ;D

Is the SK a pre 95?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You are right about my Classic being technically overpowered. I justify it in my own mind by thinking the motor is 23 years old and probably only puts out 25 hp. I have been watching ebay for a 25 hp sticker kit for it. ;D What about the Gheenoe Super? That to me is a boat that really walks the line. There is no question it has a narrow beam but the 40 hp rating is higher than what I consider a microskiff. Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

> You are right about my Classic being technically overpowered....


While I was not singling your boat out, my statement would be at a certain point "rigging" can determine the "classification" a boat is in.  Case in point - a Boston Whaler Classic 13 (while not a microskiff) is a skiff when rigged with a 25 hp tiller.  As soon as it gets a side console and the max hp of 40 (some run 50's) rigged, I no longer consider it a skiff.

IMHO a microskiff should be tiller control max rated hp @ 25.  Overpowering, as long as it remains tiller, would not change MO.

I have not seen the new classic but based upon pictures and published data it may have crossed the line to "skiff".  If it is "rigged" with a 25 hp (or even a 30) tiller, it would still be a "microskiff" IMHO. :-/


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> a Boston Whaler Classic 13 (while not a microskiff) is a skiff when rigged with a 25 hp tiller. As soon as it gets a side console and the max hp of 40 (some run 50's) rigged, I no longer consider it a skiff.


Ok, What is that line that changes the boats classification from a skiff to something else?

Here is what wikipedia says. 

_*Skiff*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The term skiff is applied to various river craft, but a skiff is typically a small flat-bottomed open boat with a pointed bow and square stern. Although originally used mainly by fishermen, they are today primarily leisure craft. They usually hold either one person or, more commonly, three (two scullers and a coxswain).

Many modern skiffs do carry a small outboard motor and have a center-console hull design, with a blunt bow, a flat bottom and a square stern. They are relatively inexpensive compared to skiboats or bass boats, and are common "working" boats, filling such jobs as ferrying passengers from the shore to a larger vessel, or employed by crab trappers._



> I have not seen the new classic but based upon pictures and published data it may have crossed the line to "skiff". If it is "rigged" with a 25 hp (or even a 30) tiller, it would still be a "microskiff" IMHO. :-/


This brings up an interesting point. With more and more 2 strokes being discontinued by manufactures powering a microskiff becomes much harder. The weight of a 4 stroke 25 hp motor eliminates it from being used on shallow water microskiffs.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> > My silver king is a micro skiff.  Its 16'9" like 8 fett wide and has a 90hp.
> >
> > I am stealthy and ninja like in my microskiff.
> >
> ...




CaptRon,
My Silver King is a 93' hull with an 01' 2 stroke 90 hp Mercury CMC jackplate and almost brand new Minn Kota 55lb 3x? I redid all wiring once I got the boat (January 06), replaced the pumps (baitwell, bilge) installed a raw water washdown pump, put under the gunnel LED lighting, rebuilt the CMC jp motor (ruptured seal in the armature) and swapped out a lenco trim tab actuator that would stick in the down poisition. My boat is a side consolde so I installed a tackle/drawers holder (made out of starboard) to hold all ma stuff. I don't know if it comes across like this, but I love my boat!! ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

> ... The weight of a 4 stroke 25 hp motor eliminates it from being used on shallow water microskiffs.


This is why I bought almost every 2 stroke 25 Merc I could find.  Even though you threw me out with the Whipray  ;D ;D,  I'm a microskiff junkie at heart and will continue "the search for the perfect microskiff".


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Off topic replies have been moved to this thread, [link=http://www.microskiff.com/msforum/YaBB.pl?num=1171301326] Lil Tate's Silver King[/link]


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

You guys crack me up ;D ;D ;D ;D!
Weedy


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

> You guys crack me up ;D ;D ;D ;D!
> Weedy


I'm here for your entertainment. ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

My wife laughs at me too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

> My wife laughs at me too.


That's a whole nother subject. ;D ;D


----------



## easy (Dec 11, 2006)

you guys are full of brown smelly stuff 

just because i decided to put a 35 johnson on my gheenoe classic does not make the hull into another boat  it is still the same hull and therefore is still a microskiff.


----------



## mulletboy (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a 15"8" Sabalo Shadow with a 70" beam. It is rated for 60hp max. I can go places in it that mostly only Kayaks can get into. I do not have a poling platform so that I can get under very low bridges (1"1/2 max). There isn't much I can't do with it, and considering I paid 4k for it it is as close to a Hell's Bay as I can afford right now. I thought it might be a microskiff, but now I can pretty much say that if there is even a thouight it might not be it prolly isn't. It's in the eye of the beholder but I can't say that its "micro" like a Gheenoe or an ECC Gladesman. It would be pretty difficult to p/u and carry over a dry sandbar but I can push it fairly easily though 3" of water although it floats in 7" minimum. I would have to say that Toms definition is pretty good.


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

350lbs base hull weight or less might help in defining a microskiff


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> 350lbs base hull weight or less  might help in defining  a microskiff


\

Interesting angle...I like it


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Ok,
I'll drop my opinion in here.

Micro Skiff:
Hull weight < 400lbs.
Length < 18 ft.
Beam < 60"
HP rating: Not important
Draft < 8" (I'm being generous here)


But to me it is like several have stated, if it fells and looks like a micro, then it is. 

Also, some how I feel that a 16' waterman or whipray is on the edge of the look and feel basis. To me it's a toss up.


----------



## foolishfish (Feb 16, 2007)

Carolina J-14 with 25 hp merc. Does have a genuine steering wheel though.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

1st, Welcome to the forum! [smiley=beer.gif]

Does Carolina Skiff make a narrow beamed skiff?


----------



## mulletboy (Jan 31, 2007)

> 1st, Welcome to the forum!  [smiley=beer.gif]
> 
> Does Carolina Skiff make a narrow beamed skiff?


Not sure the actual dimensions but the J series are pretty narrow.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Carolina Skiff J series specs:

http://carolinaskiff.com/index2.htm


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

64" beam would not be a microskiff. Its a small skiff and you are welcome to hang out with us anytime.


----------

